# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Maker of Cittern Played by Aaron Jones

## Ben Vierra

My wife and I watched Kate Rusby's Christmas special a couple days ago.  No mandolin content, strictly speaking, but Damien O'Kane played some tenor guitar and tenor banjo, while Aaron Jones mainly switched back and forth between a pair of citterns.  One was, I believe, a Sobell.  The other cittern was red and featured a 2-point body style along with a bend or cant in the top.  Do any of you know who made Aaron Jones's 2-point cittern?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## jefflester

This one?

----------


## Ben Vierra

Yes, that's the one.

Hmm, thanks for the photo.  With a closer look, now I am wondering if it actually does have a bend in the top, or whether I was fooled by light flashing off of an oversized clear pickguard.  Still interested to hear more about this cittern, if anyone has information.

----------


## Monte Barnett

Looks like one of P.W. Crump's instruments. www.pwcrumpco.com

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Ben Vierra

Thanks, MB-Octo, I think you may be right.

----------


## Niall Anderson

> Thanks, MB-Octo, I think you may be right.


Yes, its by Phil Crump. Shorter scale than the Sobell and tuned something like AEAEA (Aaron said that was to make it easier to accompany singers pitched around Bb or C, as it means he doesnt have to capo as high up the neck as he would with his Sobell). Its a very nice instrument.

----------

Ben Vierra

----------

